# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khánh Hòa - Những địa điểm du lịch đẹp, hấp dẫn

## tranghtt

Khánh Hòa - Những địa điểm du lịch đẹp, hấp dẫn
|. Hòn Tằm
Hòn Tằm( đảo Thủy Kim Sơn) là một đảo rộng hơn 110ha nằm giữa vùng biển trong xanh bốn mùa đầy nắng và gió. Hòn Tằm cách thành phố Nha Trang 7km về phía Đông Nam, nếu đi ca nô mất độ 7 phút, đi tàu khách khoảng 25 phút.

Khu du lịch Hòn Tằm là một điểm du lịch sinh thái biển đảo hấp dẫn, nơi đây vẫn còn lưu lại vẻ hoang sơ của thiên nhiên với thảm rừng nhiệt đới xanh mướt, bờ cát dài lãng mạn. Hòn Tằm là một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất của tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Bàn tay con người đã làm cho vẻ đẹp hoang sơ ấy càng trở nên hấp dẫn hơn.


Có một con đường nhỏ bao quanh đảo, giúp cho du khách thích đi dạo sẽ có dịp ngắm nhìn trời mây non nước… Những chòi lá e lệ nằm dọc bờ cát trắng mịn cùng những tòa nhà thấp thoáng trong rặng cây khiến du khách vô cùng thích thú, và mong muốn được ngả mình nghỉ ngơi dưới bóng mát của những chòi lá ấy. Và trong làn nước biển trong xanh, khách có thể ngắm nhìn đàn cá bơi lội tung tăng, gần đến nỗi tưởng như chỉ đưa tay xuống nước là có thể bắt được.



Đến Hòn Tằm, du khách được lặn thám hiểm biển, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của Hòn Tằm từ trên cao trên những chiếc dù bay hoặc có thể đua tốc độ cùng với những con sóng trên chiếc Jestki… có thể chơi bóng chuyền bãi biển, đua xuồng Kayak, leo núi… hoặc nằm dài trên những chiếc ghế ngắm mây trời và sóng biển. Sẽ chẳng có gì thú vị hơn khi được ngả người trên bãi cát ngắm hoàng hôn đỏ rực ráng chiều trên đảo mãi đến khi chúng chìm vào bóng tối.

Hơn thế nữa, Hòn Tằm đã có những dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp và cao cấp, những phòng ngủ sang trọng có truyền hình vệ tinh, điện thoại. Phòng hội nghị có thể tổ chức được các cuộc họp khoảng 100 khách. Những trò chơi mới lạ, hấp dẫn luôn được khám phá, tìm tòi để đổi mới và đổi mới liên tục, đáp ứng yêu cầu của du khách.



Ở Hòn Tằm có dịch vụ lửa trại dành cho du khách muốn nghỉ đêm trên đảo. Khu dã ngoại này có 200 chiếc lều rực rỡ xinh xắn. Tham gia đêm lửa trại, du khách sẽ được uống rượu cần, ăn đồ nướng, và hát hò suốt đêm.

----------


## tranghtt

*II. Hòn Tre* 
*Thành phố (TP) Nha Trang lâu nay nổi tiếng bởi phong cảnh đẹp, nước biển trong xanh, với nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng, trong số đó có đảo Hòn Tre. Đây là đảo lớn nhất trong 19 đảo của TP, với diện tích 36km2 và đỉnh cao nhất khoảng 460m.*

Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang khoảng 5km về phía Đông, cách cảng Cầu Đá 3,5km, Hòn Tre nằm chắn ngoài khơi khiến cho vịnh Nha Trang trở nên kín gió và êm sóng .Không những thế nó còn là nơi hội tụ tất cả những lợi thế về mặt tự nhiên và xã hội của thành phố Nha Trang nói riêng và tỉnh Khánh Hoà nói chung.Từ đây, các bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt quan sát những hòn đảo khác ở phía xa hơn. Với vị trí tương đối biệt lập, có bãi tắm thiên nhiên đẹp vào bậc nhất Việt Nam, thảm thực vật trong khu vực còn nguyên sơ, khí hậu ôn hoà, ít gió bão , Hòn Tre rất thuận lợi cho việc phát triển du lịch sinh thái và nghỉ dưỡng biển.



Đảo Hòn Tre đã trở thành một điểm đến đầy hấp dẫn của du lịch biển Nha Trang (Khánh Hòa). Bên cạnh du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, các bạn có thể tham gia những chương trình kết hợp thể thao mang đầy tính khám phá. Mặc dù đã có bàn tay con người tác động vào từ hơn hai năm trở lại đây, nhưng nhìn chung, đảo vẫn còn giữ được vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ ban đầu với những rừng cây lúp xúp phủ kín các triền núi, thấp thoáng, ẩn hiện trong đó là các kiến trúc của khu du lịch Sofitel Vinpearl vừa mang phong cách hiện đại, vừa đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, với những nhà hàng mái đao cong vút trên nền trời, hoặc được thiết kế với chất liệu tranh tre truyền thống, trong một không gian làng quê Việt Nam yên bình.



Hay bạn có thể chọn khu du lịch Con Sẻ Tre làm nơi dừng chân khi đến với đảo Hòn Tre .Đây là khu du lịch độc đáo với thiết kế hoàn toàn bằng tre, có các vật dụng độc đáo như gốm Biên Hòa, xe bò từ Củ Chi (TP.HCM ). Với 15 phút đi bằng thuyền bạn sẽ có mặt tại Con Sẻ Tre. Đến với khu du lịch này, các bạn có thể tìm thấy những cảnh vật làng quê xưa cũ mà đã một hoặc nhiều lần xuất hiện trong giấc mơ hôm nay hay thời niên thiếu của bạn trong một không gian thanh bình, một bờ biển trong sạch, một khung cảnh thi ca, những sinh hoạt đậm đà tính dân gian và một sự phục vụ hoàn hảo.

Hãy  chọn cho riêng mình  một nơi nghỉ ngơi trên đảo và tận hưởng những phút giây riêng tư bên bạn bè và gia đình, tạm thời xa lánh mọi lo toan bộn bề của cuộc sống thường ngày .Hãy thật gần với thiên nhiên , hãy để nhịp tim của bạn hòa cùng nhịp điệu  của gió và sóng !

----------


## tranghtt

*III. Tháp Bà*
*Po Nagar hay Tháp Bà là ngôi đền nằm trên đỉnh một ngọn đồi nhỏ cao khoảng 50 mét so với mực nước biển, ở cửa sông Cái (sông Nha Trang) tại Nha Trang, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 2 km về phía bắc, nay thuộc phường Vĩnh Phước.*

Po Nagar hay Tháp Bà là ngôi đền nằm trên đỉnh một ngọn đồi nhỏ cao khoảng 50 mét so với mực nước biển, ở cửa sông Cái (sông Nha Trang) tại Nha Trang, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 2 km về phía bắc, nay thuộc phường Vĩnh Phước. Tên gọi "Tháp Po Nagar" được dùng để chỉ chung cả công trình kiến trúc này, nhưng thực ra nó là tên của ngọn tháp lớn nhất cao khoảng 23 mét. Ngôi đền này được xây dựng trong thời kỳ đạo Hindu (Ấn Độ giáo) đang cường thịnh khi Chăm pa trong giai đoạn có tên gọi là Hoàn Vương Quốc, vì thế tượng nữ thần có hình dạng của Umar, vợ của Shiva.



Truyền thuyết kể rằng :
Nữ vương Po Nagar - còn gọi là Yan Pu Nagara, Po Ino Nagar hay Bà Đen (nguời Việt Nam gọi là Thiên Y Thánh Mẫu Ana) - là vị nữ thần được tạo nên bởi áng mây trời và bọt biển, người tạo dựng ra trái đất, sản sinh gỗ quí, cây cối và lúa gạo. Bà có 97 chồng, trong đó chỉ một mình Po Yan Amo là người có uy quyền và được tôn trọng hơn cả. Bà có 38 người con gái, tất cả đều hóa thân thành nữ thần, trong đó có ba người được người Chăm chọn làm thần bảo vệ đất đai và còn thờ phụng cho tới ngày nay: Po Nagar Dara, nữ thần Kauthara (Khánh Hòa); Po Rarai Anaih, nữ thần Panduranga (Ninh Thuận) và Po Bia Tikuk, nữ thần Manthit (Phan Thiết).



Tương truyền, tượng bà Thiên Y Thánh Mẫu Ana theo tín ngưỡng phồn thực của người Chăm, không có quần áo. Po Nagar hiện nay được người Việt Nam sử dụng, nhưng đã cho nữ thần ăn mặc theo kiểu Phật. Ngôi đền này cũng nổi tiếng đối với các du khách.

Để tìm hiểu thêm về ảnh hưởng tôn giáo của vị nữ thần này, có thể xem thêm "The Vietnamization of Po Nagar" của Nguyễn Thế An, trong loạt bài giảng về quá khứ Việt Nam, được chỉnh sửa bởi K.W. Taylor và John K. Whitmore, chương trình Đông Nam Á, Đại học Cornell, Ithaca, NY 1995.

----------


## tranghtt

*IV. Biển Đại Lãnh* 
*Biển Đại Lãnh nằm ở huyện Vạn Ninh - Khánh Hòa ,vùng giáp ranh với tỉnh Phú Yên, nằm kẹp giữa 2 đèo là đèo Cả và đèo Cổ Mã với dãy núi cao che chắn phía Tây, phía Đông Bắc là đảo Hòn Nưa như một pháo đài canh gác cho tàu bè ra vào.*

Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang khoảng 5km về phía Đông, cách cảng Cầu Đá 3,5km, Hòn Tre nằm chắn ngoài khơi khiến cho vịnh Nha Trang trở nên kín gió và êm sóng .Không những thế nó còn là nơi hội tụ tất cả những lợi thế về mặt tự nhiên và xã hội của thành phố Nha Trang nói riêng và tỉnh Khánh Hoà nói chung.Từ đây, các bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt quan sát những hòn đảo khác ở phía xa hơn. Với vị trí tương đối biệt lập, có bãi tắm thiên nhiên đẹp vào bậc nhất Việt Nam, thảm thực vật trong khu vực còn nguyên sơ, khí hậu ôn hoà, ít gió bão , Hòn Tre rất thuận lợi cho việc phát triển du lịch sinh thái và nghỉ dưỡng biển.



Đảo Hòn Tre đã trở thành một điểm đến đầy hấp dẫn của du lịch biển Nha Trang (Khánh Hòa). Bên cạnh du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, các bạn có thể tham gia những chương trình kết hợp thể thao mang đầy tính khám phá. Mặc dù đã có bàn tay con người tác động vào từ hơn hai năm trở lại đây, nhưng nhìn chung, đảo vẫn còn giữ được vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ ban đầu với những rừng cây lúp xúp phủ kín các triền núi, thấp thoáng, ẩn hiện trong đó là các kiến trúc của khu du lịch Sofitel Vinpearl vừa mang phong cách hiện đại, vừa đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, với những nhà hàng mái đao cong vút trên nền trời, hoặc được thiết kế với chất liệu tranh tre truyền thống, trong một không gian làng quê Việt Nam yên bình.



Hay bạn có thể chọn khu du lịch Con Sẻ Tre làm nơi dừng chân khi đến với đảo Hòn Tre .Đây là khu du lịch độc đáo với thiết kế hoàn toàn bằng tre, có các vật dụng độc đáo như gốm Biên Hòa, xe bò từ Củ Chi (TP.HCM ). Với 15 phút đi bằng thuyền bạn sẽ có mặt tại Con Sẻ Tre. Đến với khu du lịch này, các bạn có thể tìm thấy những cảnh vật làng quê xưa cũ mà đã một hoặc nhiều lần xuất hiện trong giấc mơ hôm nay hay thời niên thiếu của bạn trong một không gian thanh bình, một bờ biển trong sạch, một khung cảnh thi ca, những sinh hoạt đậm đà tính dân gian và một sự phục vụ hoàn hảo.



Hãy  chọn cho riêng mình  một nơi nghỉ ngơi trên đảo và tận hưởng những phút giây riêng tư bên bạn bè và gia đình, tạm thời xa lánh mọi lo toan bộn bề của cuộc sống thường ngày .Hãy thật gần với thiên nhiên , hãy để nhịp tim của bạn hòa cùng nhịp điệu  của gió và sóng !

----------


## tranghtt

*V.Suối Hoa Lan*
*Suối Hoa Lan nằm trong dãy núi Hòn Hèo, cách Nha Trang khoảng 18km về phía Bắc. Suối dài khoảng 6km, được hình thành từ nhiều suối nhỏ của những ngọn núi trong dãy Hòn Hèo. Dọc suối có đủ loại cây rừng mọc quấn quýt bên nhau thành tầng thành lớp.*

Đặc biệt, suối có rất nhiều hoa phong lan. Sau khi chảy qua những ghềnh thác cheo leo, suối Hoa Lan đổ nước trực tiếp vào đầm Nha Phu. Nối đầm Nha Phu với dãy Hòn Hèo là một khoảng đất bằng, diện tích khoảng 20 ha, nghĩa là chỉ trong một khoảng không gian không rộng lắm nhưng KDL suối Hoa Lan đã trải mình qua cả 3 hình thế: núi cao, đồng bằng và biển cả.



Suối Hoa Lan không chỉ là nơi có cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp mà còn là nơi ghi lại dấu tích của người Chăm từ thuở xa xưa. Trên tảng đá dưới chân suối còn nguyên dòng chữ Chăm cổ được khắc sâu rất đẹp, ghi dấu sự kiện một vị vua người Chăm ngày trước đã từng hành hương đến suối Hoa Lan. Nơi đây cũng là căn cứ cách mạng của 2 cuộc kháng chiến. Lần theo những dấu tích thuở xưa, chúng ta sẽ bắt gặp những ghềnh đá kỳ vĩ và nhiều ngọn thác. Núi Hòn Hèo cao trên 700m, ngọn thác cao nhất ở đây là 350m, mỗi thác có một dáng hình, một vẻ đẹp. Nhờ những ưu thế về địa hình, KDL suối Hoa Lan đã thu hút được rất nhiều du khách, nhất là các bạn trẻ và khách du lịch nước ngoài. Họ đặc biệt yêu thích không khí trong lành của rừng, của thác nước nơi đây.

----------


## tranghtt

*VI. Chùa Linh Sơn*
*Tổ Ðình Linh Sơn Vạn Giã nằm tại Thôn Hiền Lương, Xã Vạn Lương, Huyện Vạn Ninh, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa.*

Chùa Linh Sơn

Toàn cảnh chùa

Sân chùa

Phong cảnh bến chùa

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Linh Sơn

Chùa tọa lạc tại thôn Hiền Lương, xã Vạn Lương, huyện Vạn Ninh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, gần cầu Hiền Lương, km 1395 quốc lộ 1. ĐT: 058.612199. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa do ngài Đại Bửu – Kim Cang khai sơn vào năm 1761, đặt tên Sa Long Tự. Chùa được đại trùng tu vào năm 1867, lấy tên Linh Sơn Tự. Chùa trải qua 8 đời truyền thừa.

Thượng tọa trụ trì Thích Thiện Dương đã tổ chức trùng tu từ năm 1990 đến nay. Chùa còn giữ bản Sắc tứ ở triều Bảo Đại và quả chuông cổ, cao 1m, có ghi năm chú tạo “Cảnh Hưng nhị thập nhị niên, Tân Tị, bát nguyệt”.
Linh Sơn là ngôi cổ tự danh tiếng ở xứ trầm hương.

----------


## tranghtt

*VII. Đại học Nha Trang*
*Trường đại học Nha Trang có nhiệm vụ đào tạo và bồi dưỡng nguồn nhân lực có trình độ đại học và sau đại học thuộc đa lĩnh vực; tổ chức nghiên cứu khoa học, chuyển giao công nghệ và cung cấp các dịch vụ chuyên môn cho nền kinh tế quốc dân, đặc biệt trong lĩnh vực thủy sản.*

Tiền thân của Trường đại học Nha Trang là khoa Thủy sản được thành lập ngày 01/8/1959 tại Học viện Nông Lâm Hà Nội (nay là Trường đại học Nông nghiệp I Hà Nội). Ngày 16/08/1966, theo Quyết định số 155-CP của Thủ tướng Chính phủ, Khoa Thủy sản tách thành Trường Thủy sản. Năm 1977, Trường chuyển địa điểm từ Hải Phòng vào Nha Trang và lấy tên là Trường Đại học Hải sản; Từ năm 1980 đổi tên thành Trường Đại học Thủy sản. Ngày 25/7/2006, theo Quyết định số 172/2006/QĐ-TTg của Thủ tướng Chính phủ, Truờng đổi tên thành Trường Đại học Nha Trang.



Qua 47 năm xây dựng và phát triển, đến nay Trường đã đi vào thế ổn định và đang từng bước trở thành một trường đại học đa ngành, đa cấp học với các chuyên ngành thủy sản truyền thống là mũi nhọn và thế mạnh. Trước năm 1990, Trường chỉ có 5 chuyên ngành phục vụ ngành thủy sản, đến nay Trường đã có 23 chuyên ngành thuộc các lĩnh vực khác nhau; từ chỗ chỉ có 1 cấp đào tạo nay Trường đã có 4 cấp đào tạo từ Trung cấp chuyên nghiệp đến Tiến sĩ.

Ghi nhận công lao đóng góp trong sự nghiệp đào tạo và nghiên cứu khoa học, Trường đã được Nhà nước tặng thưởng Huân chương Lao động hạng Ba, hạng Nhì, hạng Nhất và Huân chương Độc lập hạng Ba, hạng Nhì và hạng Nhất. Tháng 7/2006, Trường được Nhà nước phong tặng danh hiệu Anh hùng lao động.

Năm 1990, thực hiện chủ trương đổi mới đại học, từ chỗ đào tạo chuyên sâu theo các chuyên ngành hẹp với học chế niên chế, Trường chuyển sang đào tạo theo diện rộng với học chế hỗn hợp niên chế kết hợp học phần. Từ năm 1995, Trường từng bước chuyển sang đào tạo theo học chế tín chỉ. Với học chế này, SV được xem là trung tâm của quá trình đào tạo, được quyền chủ động thiết kế tiến độ, kế hoạch học tập tuỳ thuộc khả năng, điều kiện của bản thân và sẽ nhận được văn bằng Đại học qua việc tích luỹ đủ một khối lượng các loại tri thức giáo dục theo quy định của Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo.

----------


## tranghtt

*VIII. Chùa Bảo Phong*
*Chùa Bảo Phong hay còn gọi là chùa Bửu Phong tọa lạc tại thôn Phong Ấp, xã Ninh Bình, huyện Ninh Hòa, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Chùa cất trên một ngọn núi đá thấp, hình giống như một con rùa đang vươn mình bò về phương Nam.*

Tam quan chùa

Chùa Bảo Phong

Toàn cảnh chùa

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Bảo Phong

Chùa còn gọi là chùa Phong Ấp, tọa lạc trên một ngọn đồi, thuộc thôn Phong Ấp, xã Ninh Bình, huyện Ninh Hòa, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Từ Nam ra, đến ngã ba Ninh Hòa, theo quốc lộ 26 đi Buôn Ma Thuột, đến cây số 01, rẻ trái chừng 500m, đoạn tiếp rẻ trái theo  một con đường nhỏ về hướng Đông Nam chừng 100m thì đến chùa. ĐT: 058.847962. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa do Thiền sư Phổ Bửu – Minh Lượng đời 34 dòng Lâm Tế khai sơn vào thời Hậu Lê. Ở điện Phật có tôn trí tượng đức Phật Thích Ca và 9 pho tượng khác bằng đồng. Ở nhà Tổ, có Long vị Tổ Minh Lượng, Tổ Thiệt Địa – Pháp Ấn, Tổ Đạt Tịnh. Tổ Thiệt Địa khai sơn chùa Kim Sơn, chùa Linh Sơn Pháp Bảo (Khánh Hòa). Ngài tịch ở chùa (1790), bảo tháp ở triền đồi, cao khoảng 4m, có 3 tầng hình bát giác đặt trên lưng rùa 8 chân, đỉnh tháp có đài sen. Chùa còn tấm hoành 1,2m x 0,6m khắc 3 chữ Hán “Bảo Phong Tự”, bên trái có hàng chữ: “Tự Đức nhị thập tam niên tuế thứ canh ngũ trọng xuân” (1870).
Chùa được trùng tu nhiều lần. Đại đức trụ trì Thích Nguyên Độ tiếp tục công việc trùng tu ngôi chùa.

----------


## tranghtt

*IX. Chùa Hải Đức*
*Chùa tọa lạc trên núi Trại Thủy số 51 đường Hải Đức, phường Phương Sơn, phía Tây thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa.*

Chùa được Thiền sư Viên Giác dựng năm 1883, ban đầu chỉ là một thảo am, có tên là Duyên Sanh Tự. Đến năm 1891, chùa được mở rộng thành một tu viện trang nghiêm và đổi tên là Hải Đức Tự. Chùa được trùng tu dưới thời Hòa thượng Phước Huệ trụ trì và được gọi là "chùa Hội" để diễn tả cảnh tăng ni và Phật tử thường đến tụ họp đông đảo ở chùa để bàn việc Phật sự. Năm 1938, Hòa thượng giao nhiệm vụ trụ trì cho Bích Không đại sư. Ngài Bích Không đã dời chùa lên núi Trại Thủy từ năm 1943 đến năm 1945, cất chùa theo kiểu thức Á Đông. Năm 1956, chùa trở thành Viện Phật học Trung Phần do Hòa thượng Thích Giác Nhiên làm Viện chủ, Hòa thượng Thích Trí Thủ làm Giám viện.

----------


## tranghtt

*X. Chùa Bảo Long*
*Tọa lạc tại thôn Thuận Mỹ, xã Ninh Quang, huyện Ninh Hòa. Tổ khai sơn là ngài Thiệt Quang.*

Năm khai sơn: Theo Sư cô Diệu Hạnh là năm 1696, nhưng theo Quách Tấn chùa tạo lập thời Thành Thái - Ðồng Khánh (1886-1907). Chùa Bảo Long có 11 pho tượng Phật đồng đen rất cổ. Riêng pho tượng Phật Thích Ca ngồi cao bằng hình người đường nét tinh xảo. Tương truyền rằng xưa kia giữa 2 làng Thuận Mỹ và Phụng Cang có 1 cái bàu tên là Bàu Sấu thường có hiện tượng kỳ dị vào những đêm khuya thanh vắng hay những lúc chạng vạng tối thỉnh thoảng nổi lên giữa bàu một chiếc chiếu, trên chiếc chiếu có 4 ông già đầu bạc ngồi nói chuyện rầm rì giống như tiếng tụng kinh.

Thấy Bàu Sấu linh thiêng dân làng Thuận Mỹ mới mang lễ vật đến cúng và cầu xin Trời Phật phù hộ ban phước cho. Quả nhiên lời cầu xin được linh ứng, họ vớt được một pho tượng Phật Tổ từ đáy bàu có đường nét tinh xảo như đã nói. Họ mừng rỡ cho đó là điềm tốt lành mới làm lễ tạ và thỉnh về thờ tại chùa. Từ đó dân làng thêm tin tưởng vào sự linh thiêng của Bàu Sấu và rất quý tượng Phật Tổ mà họ tin là của Trời Phật ban cho. Thời Pháp thuộc, tòa Bác Cổ Viễn Ðông có đến chùa hỏi mua các tượng Phật cổ với một giá rất đắc nhưng dân làng nhất định không bán. 

 

Năm trùng tu: 1958, 1989.

Truyền thừa:  

- Ngài Thiệt Quang (Tổ khai sơn)

- Ngài Như Châu

- Ngài Ðồng Chí: 1942-1954

- Ngài Nhơn Hóa-Trừng Thọ

- Ngài Thiện Trà: 1959-1969

- Sư cô Diệu Hạnh: từ 1971 đến nay.  

Số điện thoại: 058. 847102

Tổ khai sơn là Ngài Thiệt Quang, vì mang chữ Thiệt, nên có thể phỏng đoán ngài thuộc đời 35 Lâm Tế Chánh Tông thuộc dòng kệ Vạn Phong:                                        

_“... Hành Siêu Minh Thiệt Tế
Liễu Ðạt Ngộ Chơn Không...”_

Hòa Thượng Siêu Trường - Ðại Xa quê Quảng Ðông (Tàu) năm 1683 qua VN hoằng hóa tại Diên Khánh, sau ra Phú Xuân dựng chùa Ấn Tông, năm 1703 chúa Nguyễn Phúc Chu ban tấm biển: “Sắc Tứ Ấn Tông Tự”. Ngài có đệ tử là Thiệt Diệu - Liễu Quán (sư phụ của Tế Hiển - Bửu Dương khai sơn chùa Thiên Bửu) và Thiệt Vinh - Bửu Hạnh tu ở Diên Khánh (sư phụ của Tế Cảm - Linh Phù chùa Vạn Thiện). Như vậy, phải chăng Ngài Thiệt Quang cũng là đệ tử của Hòa Thượng Siêu Trường - Ðại Xa. Nêu ra điều này để thấy thời điểm khai sơn chùa Bảo Long đề năm 1696 có cơ sở có thể tin tưởng được.  

Nếu đúng như thế thì chùa Bảo Long là một ngôi chùa rất cổ ở Ninh Hòa được khai sơn thời Chúa Nguyễn Phúc Chu (1691-1725).  

Sư Cô Diệu Hạnh quê Quảng Trị xuất gia năm 14 tuổi quy y Sư bà Diệu Ánh, tu học ở Phan Rang đến năm 1991 được mời về trụ trì chùa Bảo Long.      

Hiện có một đại hồng chung do ngài Như Châu chú tạo năm Mậu Thìn (1808). Một cổ tháp bằng vôi đã được trùng tu.  

Trung Tâm Quản lý Di tích Danh lam Thắng cảnh Khánh Hòa năm 2001 công nhận chùa Bảo Long là một trong 5 ngôi chùa di tích lịch sử ở Ninh Hòa. (5 ngôi chùa là: Thiên Bửu thượng, Bảo Long, Kim Long (thôn Phú Hòa), Bửu Phong (thôn Phong Ấp) và Thiền Sơn).

----------


## tranghtt

*XI. Học viện Hải quân*

*Đào tạo bậc đại học: Bắt đầu từ ngày 20/12/1995, Học viện Hải quân được phép của chính phủ đào tạo bậc đại học.Thời gian đào tạo đại học từ 4 năm (cử nhân quân sự)*



Học viện Hải quân, có trụ sở chính tại Nha Trang, là một học viện quân sự , trực thuộc Quân chủng Hải quân Việt Namđại học quân sự, sau đại học. chuyên đào tạo sĩ quan chỉ huy hải quân cấp phân đội và chỉ huy tham mưu hải quân cấp chiến thuật- chiến dịch trình độ đại học.
Học viện Hải quân, tiền thân là trường Huấn luyện bờ bể được thành lập ngày 26 tháng 4 năm 1955. Nâng cấp thành Học viện ngày 3 tháng 4 năm 1993 từ trường Sĩ quan chỉ huy kỹ thuật Hải quân ở Nha Trang (thành lập năm 1980).

----------


## tranghtt

*XII. Trường Sĩ quan Thông tin*
*Trường Sĩ quan Thông tin tên gọi chính thức là Trường Sĩ quan Chỉ huy - Kỹ thuật Thông tin Liên lạc - trực thuộc Binh chủng Thông tin- Bộ Quốc phòng Việt Nam*



Trường Sĩ quan Thông tin tên gọi chính thức là Trường Sĩ quan Chỉ huy - Kỹ thuật Thông tin Liên lạc - trực thuộc Binh chủng Thông tin- Bộ Quốc phòng Việt Nam, là trường đào tạo sĩ quan sơ cấp, trình độ cử nhân quân sự, bậc đại học và cao đẳng, chuyên ngành chỉ huy thông tin liên lạc.

----------


## tranghtt

*XIII. Chùa Linh Phong*
*Hãy thong dong bước lên từng bậc cấp bằng đá, rồi đứng lại lưng chừng núi, khách nhàn du sẽ được đón tiếp bởi nụ cười Hỷ Lạc của một tượng Phật Di Đà Lạc rất ấn tượng...*

Năm 1972, Thượng tọa Trừng Dũng, pháp hiệu Thích Chí Viên về trụ trì Linh Phong Cổ Tự. Với đạo hạnh trang nghiêm, đức tính cần cù, chịu khó, hành sự kỹ lưỡng, tài hoa uyên bác, sư trụ trì mới của chùa đã từng bước chậm rãi mà chắc chắn tu sửa, tái tạo lại ngôi chùa cổ đã mái dột cột xiêu qua bao trận lũ lụt tàn phá. Đến nay, ngôi chùa cổ Linh Phong đã mang một dáng dấp hoàn toàn mới mẻ, vững chắc, độc đáo và khang trang hơn xưa rất nhiều với "Ngũ cảnh Thiền môn".

Qua gần 35 năm gắn bó với chùa, thượng tọa trụ trì Thích Chí Viên dốc hết của cải vốn liếng của mình, của bà con họ tộc ngoài Huế, thêm sự đóng góp của đông đảo Phật tử gần xa, đã âm thầm tu bổ, lặng lẽ thiết kế xây dựng từng công đoạn, thực hiện xong một cuộc đại trùng tu, thực hiện xong một cuộc đại trùng tu, mang lại một diện mạo hoàn toàn mới mẻ cho Linh Phong Cổ Tự.

 

Cùng tọa lạc trên núi Trại Thủy (ngọn núi có hình dạng một con dơi) giữa lòng thành phố xô bồ náo nhiệt, ba ngôi chùa nổi tiếng của Nha Trang là: Long Sơn, Hải Đức, và Linh Phong Cổ Tự đã lập nên một thế tam giác vững chãi, tạo thành một cảnh quan thiên nhiên thật đặc sắc đầy vẻ tôn nghiêm và thanh tịnh, thu hút khách thập phương quanh năm ghé đến để chiêm bái thưởng ngoạn, góp phần rất lớn trong công cuộc chấn hưng Phật giáo, cũng như phát triển du lịch của tỉnh Khánh Hòa.

----------


## tranghtt

*XIV. Chùa Kỳ Viên Trung Nghĩa*
*Chùa tọa lạc ở số 132 đường Sinh Trung, phường vạn Thạnh, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa*

Đường lên chùa

Đường lên chùa

Cổng chùa

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Kỳ Viên

Chùa tọa lạc ở số 132 đường Sinh Trung, phường vạn Thạnh, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Điện thoại: 058.823509. Chùa thuộc Hệ phái Bắc tông.

Theo văn bia được dựng tại chùa, thì chùa nguyên là miếu Trung Nghĩa được dựng từ đầu thế kỷ XIX. Đến năm 1948–1950, đức Bà Từ Cung cùng một số hào lão làng Vạn Thạnh vận động hiến cúng cho Phật giáo tỉnh Khánh Hòa.

Các vị trụ trì tiền nhiệm là: Hòa thượng Thích Thiện Minh, đã đặt tên là khuôn hội Kỳ Viên. Kế thừa là Hòa thượng Thích Từ Mãn, Hòa thượng Thích Chí Tín, Đại đức Thích Viên Mãn. Năm 1990, thầy Trí Viên tổ chức trùng tu ngôi chùa, đặt tên là chùa Kỳ Viên Trung Nghĩa. Công trình hoàn thành vào năm 1992. Năm 1995, chùa xây thêm giảng đường, nhà tăng. Ô linh cốt Quán Thế Âm được xây từ năm 1993 đến năm 1997…

Điện Phật được bài trí tôn nghiêm. Chính giữa thờ đức Phật Thích Ca, hai tôn giả Ca Diếp, A Nan và hai vị Bồ tát Quan Âm, Địa Tạng.

Mặt tiền chùa

Ô linh cốt

Chùa ở trên một quả đồi thấp, thoáng mát, là ngôi chùa nổi tiếng của thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## tranghtt

*XV. Chùa Kim Sơn*
*Chùa tọa lạc ở xã Vĩnh Ngọc, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 4km về hướng Tây Bắc.*

Tam quan chùa

Chùa Kim Sơn

Toàn cảnh chùa

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Kim Sơn

Chùa tọa lạc ở thôn Ngọc Hội, xã Vĩnh Ngọc, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 4km về hướng Tây Bắc. ĐT: 058.891120. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa do Thiền sư Pháp Ấn khai sơn vào thời Hậu Lê trên một ngọn đồi đá đột khởi giữa bình nguyên, thường gọi là núi Gành, sau đổi là Kim Sơn do tích khi cất chùa thấy có một số vàng chôn ở đấy.

Năm Canh Thân (1740), Chúa Nguyễn Phúc Khoát đổi tên chùa là Quy Tôn Tự và ban tấm biển sơn son thiếp vàng khắc 3 chữ đại tự “Quy Tôn Tự” cùng 8 chữ lạc khoản “Quốc Chủ Từ Tế Đạo Nhân ngự đề”. Đến năm 1845, Vua Thiệu Trị sắc hạ chùa theo danh hiệu cũ. Dưới triều Khải Định (1916 – 1924), chùa còn được gọi là chùa Bà Nghè do bà vợ một vị quan đã xuất gia và trùng tu ngôi chùa.
Chùa bị hỏng hoàn toàn do chiến tranh vào năm 1946. Ngôi chùa ngày nay được thầy Thích Tâm Huệ tổ chức trùng tu vào những năm 1980. Thầy Thích Nguyên Minh kế tục trụ trì từ năm 1985 đang có kế hoạch đại trùng tu ngôi chùa những năm tới.

----------


## tranghtt

*XVI. Chùa Sắc Tứ Thiên Tử*
*Chùa Thiên Tứ nằm dưới chân Hòn Núi Đất, giữa màu xanh cây cỏ ruộng đồng của làng dệt chiếu cói Mỹ Trạch, Ninh Hòa.*

Chùa được khởi công xây dựng năm 1744 và người khai sáng là tổ Đạo Minh.Theo lời của các vị bô lão trong làng chùa Thiên Tứ đã từng được vua Gia Long, Minh Mạng, Thiệu Trị, Tự Đức ban cho nhiều sắc phong nhưng đã bị mất mát, thất lạc do chiến tranh.

Theo tư liệu của chùa, Hòn Núi Đất có hai ngôi chùa, chùa Thiên Lộc và chùa Thiên Tứ. Cách đây 300 năm, có một nhà sư Hiệu Đạo Minh trên đường tìm nơi tu hành đã  chọn đỉnh Núi Đất để dựng một ngôi chùa nhỏ. Khi chứng quả ngài đã viên tịch trong sân chùa với tư thế kiết già.
Nhục thân của ngài đã yên vị giữa đất trời không biết bao lâu; cho đến khi được nhìn thấy và được che chắn chung quanh bằng đất đá bởi người dân trong vùng. Sau đó một bảo tháp được xây lên và hiện nay vẫn còn dù trông thật cô quạnh, hư hao.

Năm 1935 Hòa Thượng Thích Quảng Đức đến làng Mỹ Trạch. Cảm  phục vị chân tu đã viên tịch, bồi hồi cảm động vì dấu tích của chùa xưa, Hòa Thượng đã lập một ngôi chùa trên Hòn Núi Đất tên Thiên Lộc Tự
Lúc bấy giờ dưới chân núi còn có chùa Thiên Tứ. Tu hành ở chùa Thiên Lộc  nhưng chùa Thiên Tứ là nơi Hòa Thượng Thích Quảng Đức giảng đạo cho chúng tăng.

Năm 1946 chùa Thiên Lộc bị tàn phá bởi chiến tranh, cư dân trong vùng đã chuyển tất cả những đồ pháp khí thánh tượng từ chùa Thiên Lộc về chùa Thiên Tứ để bảo quản và trong số những di vật còn lưu lại đến nay chúng ta còn nhìn thấy được tấm bảng Thiên Lộc Tự cùng chuông gia trì, di vật của Hòa Thượng Thích Quảng Đức.

Trụ trì tại chùa Thiên Tứ từ năm 1936-1940, Hòa thượng Thích Quảng Đức cùng với nhiều vị cao tăng đã mở nhiều khóa hạ và phật học. Đã có hơn 70 vị tăng tài từ miền trung cho đến miền nam học đạo tại ngôi chùa này trong thời gian ấy.  

Hiện nay trụ trì chùa Thiên Tứ là Đại Đức Thích Như Hoằng. Đại Đức cùng Phật tử đang cố gắng xây dựng chùa Thiên Tứ theo hạnh nguyện của tổ Đạo Minh. Đại Đức cùng một số phật tử  đang ngày ngày làm việc cật lực để khai phá một con đường quang đãng dẫn lên  đỉnh núi. Nhờ con đường này mọi người có thể thăm ngôi bảo tháp cũng như có thể nhìn xuống toàn cảnh ngôi làng Mỹ Trạch xinh đẹp.

----------


## tranghtt

*XVII. Chùa Thiên Bửu*
*Chùa tọa lạc ở thôn Điềm Tịnh, xã Ninh Phụng, huyện Ninh Hòa, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, cạnh dòng sông Lốt, dưới cầu Bến Gành.
*

Tam quan chùa

Mặt tiền chùa

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Thiên Bửu

Chùa tọa lạc ở thôn Điềm Tịnh, xã Ninh Phụng, huyện Ninh Hòa, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, cạnh dòng sông Lốt, dưới cầu Bến Gành. ĐT: 058.613409. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa do Thiền sư Tế Hiển, hiệu Bửu Dương, đời 36 dòng Lâm Tế chánh tông khai sơn vào giữa thế kỷ XVIII, là tổ đạo đầu tiên của chi phái Thiền Liễu Quán tại huyện Ninh Hòa.

Chùa được kiến trúc theo kiểu chữ “Môn”, gồm chánh điện, Đông lang, Tây lang. Chánh điện có 3 gian, bài trí tôn nghiêm.
Ở phía Tây ngôi chùa có 6 ngôi bảo tháp, đặc biệt  là tháp Tổ Bửu Dương 7 tầng có long chầu, lân phục. Tháp hình bát giác, cao 4m, chung quanh có thành cao 0,80m, 56 mặt trên tầng tháp là 56 bức chạm trổ có giá trị cao về mỹ thuật.

Tháp Bửu Dương

Toàn cảnh khu tháp cổ

----------


## tranghtt

*XVIII. Chùa Hải Ấn*
*Chùa tọa lạc tại tổ 8, khu Tháp Bà, phường Vĩnh Phước, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa.*

Toàn cảnh chùa

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Hải Ấn

Chùa tọa lạc tại tổ 8, khu Tháp Bà, phường Vĩnh Phước, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. ĐT: 058.832443. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa được Sư bà Thích Nữ Chánh Lượng cho xây dựng vào năm 1971, bấy giờ là tịnh thất Hải Quang. Sau đó, Hòa thượng Thích Trí Thủ đến thăm, cho đổi tên là chùa Hải Ấn. Sư bà pháp danh Tâm Hải, con cụ Mai Hữu Tập, nguyên Thương thơ Bộ Lễ triều vua Thành Thái, đã quy y với Hòa thượng Bích Không, trụ trì chùa Hải Đức năm 1940. Năm 1953, Sư bà thọ Cụ túc giới tại giới đàn chùa Thiên Bửu, Ninh Hòa; năm 1956, Sư bà thọ Bồ tát giới tại giới đàn chùa Hải Đức, Nha Trang. Sư bà đã có nhiều đóng góp cho công việc hoằng pháp ở các tỉnh miền Trung. Sư bà viên tịch năm 1991.

Trụ trì chùa hiện nay là Ni sư Thích Nữ Tín Diệu đã cho xây sửa ngôi chùa trong những năm 2004 – 2005 thành một tự viện khang trang, thanh tịnh ở xứ trầm hương.
Chùa thường xuyên đón tiếp rất nhiều Phật tử, du khách đến tham quan, lễ bái.

----------


## tranghtt

*XIX. Chùa Hội Phước*
*Tên thường gọi: Chùa Cát Chùa tọa lạc ở số 153/2 đường Hoàng Văn Thụ, phường Phương Sài, thành phố Nha Trang.*

Cổng chùa

Mặt tiền chùa (2003)

Toàn cảnh chùa

Lầu Di Đà phóng quang

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Cát

Chùa tọa lạc ở số 153/2 đường Hoàng Văn Thụ, phường Phương Sài, thành phố Nha Trang. ĐT: 058.827402. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa do ngài Phật Ấn – Quảng Hiển khai sơn. Ban sơ là chùa Phước Am bằng tranh tại hòn Hoa Sơn tức hòn Một, Nha Trang. Ngài Phật Ấn tịch năm 1786. Đến đời ngài Đại Thông – Chánh Niệm, đã dời chùa xuống đất bằng, cách Hoa Sơn 300m, trên một bãi cát mênh mông, nên người dân thường gọi là chùa Cát. Chùa do ngài Tánh Minh – Trí Quang trùng tu vào nửa đầu thế kỷ XIX và ngài Phước Tường trùng tu vào năm 1917. Thượng tọa trụ trì Thích Quảng Thiện đã tổ chức đại trùng tu với quy mô lớn từ đầu năm 1994.
Chùa có nhiều tượng cổ và chuông cổ từ đời Hậu Lê, đời Minh Mạng.

----------


## tranghtt

*XX. Chùa Phật Quang*
*Chùa Phật Quang(*) tọa lạc tại thôn Bình Tây, xã Ninh Hải, Hòn Khói, Ninh Hòa.*

Tổ khai sơn: Thượng Tọa Thích Hạnh Hải
Năm khai sơn: 1964
Năm trùng tu: 1970

Truyền thừa: 
1. Thượng tọa Hạnh Hải: 1964-1970 
2. Nguyên Ðộ: 1970-1971
3. Nguyên Chơn: 1971 - ?
4. Thích Nữ Tịnh Thường: Trụ trì hiện nay.  
Số điện thoại: 058. 849896.

Thượng tọa Hạnh Hải, húy Tâm Phước , tự Thông Như sinh năm 1915, thế danh Phan Cẩm Long, quê làng Quang Ðông, sinh tại quê ngoại làng Phú Nghĩa, cùng xã Ninh Ðông, huyện Ninh Hòa.  

Nhà nghèo, thân phụ làm rẫy tại suối Nhơn cách chùa Thiền Sơn 3km. Năm 16 tuổi thân phụ mất, năm sau thân mẫu cho cả 3 anh em xuất gia quy y ngài Nhơn Sơn-Trừng Nghệ trụ trì chùa Thiền Sơn được truyền thừa chữ Tâm đời 43 LTCT dòng kệ Liễu Quán. Thượng tọa Hạnh Hải là người con thư sáu, người em kế là Hạnh Ðịnh, húy Tâm Tại, tự Thông Tánh, người em út là Tâm Ðường quy y mới 6 tuổi.  

Năm 20 tuổi Thượng tọa theo học ngài Ðại Trí trụ trì chùa Linh Quang, thôn Phước Sơn. Năm 22 tuổi học ngài Quảng Ðức, trụ trì chùa Thiên Ân, thôn Phước Thuận được thế độ tự là Thông Như. Năm 25 tuổi vô chùa Thiên Quang ở Nha Trang nghe kinh với ngài Nhơn Duệ-Trừng Thông, năm sau chùa tổ chức khánh thành, và mở Giới Ðàn truyền giới, chứng minh là Hòa thượng Huệ Ðăng, trụ trì chùa sắc tứ Tây Thiên, Ninh Thuận và đông đủ chư tăng Khánh Hòa, Thượng tọa Hạnh Hải thọ cụ túc giới. Năm 27 tuổi trụ trì chùa Hải Tràng, thôn Phú Thứ. Năm 28 tuổi, HT Hưng Từ khai Giới Ðàn chùa Kim Long, Thượng tọa giữ đệ nhất dẫn thỉnh.  

Năm 1946, trụ trì chùa Phước Long, thôn Phước Lý. Năm 1949 trụ trì chùa Thiên Bửu hạ. Vận động lập Giáo Hội Tăng Già Khánh Hòa, làm Trị sự Sơn Môn Tăng Già Ninh Hòa. Ðại trùng tu Tổ đình Thiên Bửu hạ.
Tháng Ba/1951 tổ chức Lễ Khánh Thành và mở Giới Ðàn do HT Phước Huệ chứng minh, HT Trí Thắng truyền giới, tấn phong các vị Hòa thượng, và truyền giới sa di, tỳ kheo.  

Năm 1951-1963: phục vụ Giáo Hội Tăng Già Khánh Hòa, giữ chức Phó Trị sự. Năm 1961, tổ chức Giới Ðàn tại Thiên Bửu hạ, HT Trí Thủ chứng minh, HT Hưng Từ truyền giới.  

Năm 1964-1982: Giữ chức Phó Ban Ðại Diện Tỉnh kiêm Ðặc Ủy Tăng Sự Tỉnh Giáo Hội Khánh Hòa , kiêm Ðại Diện Huyện Giáo Hội Ninh Hòa.  

Năm 1972 dự Ðại Giới Ðàn Linh Sơn ở Sài Gòn (Hội Từ Bi Âm) được cử Chánh Niệm. Năm 1982: Giữ chức Cố vấn Ban Ðại Diện Giáo Hội Ninh Hòa, chứng minh các đại lễ.  

Thượng tọa còn khai sơn các chùa:  
1. Phước Lễ, thôn Chấp Lễ, Ninh Thân
2. Phật Ấn, thôn Ðông Hải  
3. Linh Ứng, thôn Tân Thủy  
4. Thạnh Ðức, thôn Phong Thạnh
5. Bửu Lâm, thôn Phước Lâm
6. Hoa Nghiêm, đồi Ổ Gà

Ngài tân tạo 3 ngôi bảo tháp của Tổ Huệ Giáo, Tổ Nhơn Sơn, và 1 vị Tổ khác.  

Tổ đình Thiên Bửu thượng sau khi trùng tu, ngày 20 tháng Hai Âm Lịch năm 1990 tổ chức ngày giỗ Tổ Bửu Dương rất trọng thể, Thượng tọa Hạnh Hải về dự và chứng minh, đó là lần đầu tiên tôi được gặp ngài. Thượng tọa trông phương phi, có khuôn mặt phúc hậu, ăn nói hoạt bát ôn tồn với tất cả mọi người. Khi ngài đến cả chùa như phấn khởi hẳn lên, ai ai cũng tỏ ra trọng vọng ngài, những lúc đó tôi thấy uy tín ngài rất lớn.  

Năm 1992, nhạân được Thông Tri của Thượng tọa Thích Thiện Bình, Trưởng Ban Trị Sự Tỉnh Giáo Hội Phật Giáo Khánh Hòa ký ngày 15-3-1992 kêu gọi mỗi chùa/ tịnh xá/ tịnh thất trong tỉnh "sưu tầm hệ thống hóa tiểu sử” của chùa/ tịnh xá/ tịnh thất mình, Ðại đức Thích Nguyên Hoa trụ trì Thiên Bửu thượng họp Ban Hộ Tự và các cụ trong làng Ðiềm Tịnh lập ra một tổ gồm 12 vị gọi là "Tổ Sử Chùa Thiên Bửu" (trong đó có tôi và Ðiềm Ca) chia nhau đi tới một số chùa tại Tu Bông, Vạn Giã, Ninh Hòa, Nha Trang để sưu tầm tài liệu thực hiện quyển "Lược sử Chùa Thiên Bửu". Tôi và Ðiềm Ca nhiều lần đến Thiên Bửu hạ yết kiến ngài Hạnh Hải được ngài hoan hỉ giúp đỡ tận tình. Dù tuổi hạc đã gần 80 nhưng ngài vẫn còn minh mẫn kể cho chúng tôi nghe nhiều chuyện về thầy về chùa về đời về đạo về những năm tháng lịch sử gay go... mà ngài và Tỉnh, Huyện Giáo Hội đã trải qua... Dù hoàn cảnh nào ngài cũng giữ hai chữ Minh Tâm, tức là "cái tâm trong sáng thẳng ngay như đóa bạch liên giữa chốn bùn nhơ”. Ngài kể vanh vách hàng 2, 3 tiếng đồng hồ, lâu lâu quay lại hỏi tôi có ghi kịp không?

Có một buổi sáng chúng tôi đến, thì các Thầy trong Huyện Giáo Hội đang họp gần 30 vị mà Ngài là Cố vấn, Chánh Ðại diện là Ðại đức Thích Ngộ Tánh và các Ðại Ðức Trừng Giác, Ðại Ðức Thiện Hạnh, Ðại Ðức Ngộ Tịnh... Chúng tôi ngồi chờ ngoài sân hoa. Sau bế mạc các thầy về hết thì đã gần 11 giờ, nhưng ngài vẫn tiếp chúng tôi. Chúng tôi thưa với ngài là quyển Lược sử Chùa Thiên Bửu sau 5 tháng khởi công nay đã hoàn tất chỉ còn thiếu Lời Tựa, bản chụp bức Giới Ðao Ðộ Ðiệp để làm sử liệu và bản Tiểu sử của ngài, kính nhờ ngài hoan hỉ giúp cho. Ngài đồng ý ngay. Ngài bảo độ điệp thì muốn chụp lúc nào cũng được, còn tiểu sử thì lấy giấy bút ra ngài đọc cho mà ghi. Tôi mừng trong bụng và thưa rằng chiều mai chúng tôi sẽ đưa ông Trầm Lệ Ý đến đây chụp hình và gởi cho ngài bản thảo quyển Lược Sử. Ngài gật đầu. Dù đã trưa nhưng ngài vẫn dành cho chúng tôi thời gian, bước ra hàng hiên nằm trên chiếc võng đu đưa... và bắt đầu kể về cuộc đời tu hành của mình...  

Nhờ thế mà hôm nay chúng ta có đôi nét tiểu sử về cuộc đời tu hành rất phong phú của ngài, một vị danh tăng tài đức của Ninh Hòa đã xuất gia từ lúc 17 tuổi trì chí tu học qua nhiều vị cao tăng, từng khai sơn ra nhiều chùa từng hóa độ cho nhiều người, là một trong các hàng giáo phẩm sáng lập và lãnh đạo của Tỉnh, Huyện Giáo Hội Phật giáo suốt đời xả thân vì Ðạo pháp.

Công đức của ngài thật là to lớn.  

Nay nghe tin ngài đã về cõi Phật cách đây 4 năm, kẻ hậu sinh xin ghi lại đôi dòng tiểu sử của Ngài và của ngôi Chùa Phật Quang do ngài sáng lập... để thay nén hương thắp trước Long Vị Ngài thờ tại Tổ đình Thiên Bửu hạ và những ngôi chùa do ngài tạo ra.  

Nam mô Bổn Sư Thích Ca Mâu Ni Phật.  


_VINH HỒ sưu tầm (Orlando, 10-5-2004)  
- Căn cứ lời kể của Thượng Tọa Hạnh Hải năm 1993.
- Căn cứ tài liệu của Sư cô Thích Nữ Tịnh Thường.
(*) Những bài viết của Vinh Hồ về các ngôi chùa ở Ninh Hòa đăng trên Ninh-Hoa. Com trong điều kiện khó khăn và hạn chế về sử liệu, nếu có điều chi nhầm lẫn thiếu sót, kính mong quý Chư Tôn Ðức, quý Vị Trụ Trì, quý Ðạo Hữu... mở lòng từ bi điều chỉnh bổ túc cho, xin đa tạ. VH. _

----------


## tranghtt

*XXI. Chùa Ngọc Trang*
*Tịnh xá tọa lạc tại phường Ngọc Hiệp, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Tịnh xá do ngài Giác Tịnh khai sơn vào năm 1957, được xây dựng bằng vật liệu bán kiên cố (tôle, gỗ...).*

Năm 1957, nhị vị Trưởng lão Thích Giác Tánh và Thích Giác Tịnh dẫn đoàn Du tăng Khất Sĩ hành đạo đến Nha Trang. Từ nhân duyên này, ngôi tịnh xá Ngọc Trang được thành lập ban đầu chỉ bằng vật liệu thô sơ như gỗ, lá...

Năm 1961, tịnh xá được dời đến một khu đất khác cách đó khoảng 300m. Giáo đoàn 2 chính thức sở hữu khu đất có tổng diện tích 5.000m2 này.



Do xây dựng đã nhiều năm, tổng thể công trình tịnh xá đã xuống cấp nghiêm trọng. Năm 1991, Giáo đoàn 2 và Trưởng lão Giác Định đương nhiệm trụ trì thời bấy giờ đứng ra tổ chức khởi công đại trùng tu, và hoàn tất năm 1993.



Hiện nay tịnh xá Ngọc Trang là tổ đình của Giáo đoàn 2 tại miền Trung; mọi sinh hoạt của chư Tăng và thiện tín trong Giáo đoàn đều quy tựu về đây.



Thượng toạ trụ trì Thích Giác Dũng cùng với đại chúng khoảng 10 vị Tăng trụ xứ đang nỗ lực tu học để góp phần  vào sự nghiệp hoằng hoá của chư tôn đức tiền bối tổ sư trong  muôn một.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXII. Chùa Từ Tôn*
*Chùa Từ Tôn nằm trên đảo Hòn Đỏ khoảng 20.000 mét vuông, thuộc Thành phố Nha Trang. Đảo cách bờ đường Phạm Văn Đồng khoảng 250 mét, điều đặc biệt là xung quanh Chùa Từ Tôn là một bãi đá màu đỏ tự nhiên rất đẹp, làm cho ngôi chùa nhỏ vừa tôn nghiêm, vừa u tịch.* 

Để đến chùa, khách phải đi bằng ghe máy từ đường Phạm Văn Đồng sang. Khách phải đi theo lối mòn ở phía Tây để đến trước hướng chính Nam của chùa. Mặt chính Nam của chùa nhìn về Hòn Yến, Hòn Tre.

Bên dưới nền Quan Âm Các là một bãi đá trải dài ra đến biển với tượng Bồ Tát Quan Thế Âm mặt hướng ra biển.

Năm 1960, TT Thích Viên Mãn ra đảo khai hoang phục hóa, dựng am cùng Tăng ni và các Phật Tử sau này xây chùa, mua đất chuyển ra trồng cây, chăm sóc tôn tạo.

Sau ngày lễ “ Thầy thuốc Việt Nam” tôi được duyên may theo anh Tùng Phong đi thăm chùa Từ Tôn trên đảo Hòn Đỏ.

Đó là ngày 17 tháng giêng Ất Dậu. Tùng Phong nói với tôi : Thầy Chúc Minh sẽ đón chúng ta vào lúc 14 giờ. Dịp này sẽ “phỏng vấn” sư ông Thích Viên Mãn để được nghe sư ông thuật lại những ngày tháng khai phá hòn đảo thành lập chùa Từ Tôn từ năm 1960. Ghe máy cặp sát bờ sau khi hai chúng tôi qua khỏi cầu mới Trần Phú, vượt qua xóm chài của ngư dân thủa trước. Màu biển thật xanh, mặt trời lơ lửng phía Tây đang xuống từ từ như một quả cam hồng lớn. Đài khí tượng báo thời tiết sẽ nóng lên gần 10 độ, tuy nhiên biển vẫn dễ chịu và có sóng nhồi. Thuyền cập bến…những tảng đá trải quanh đảo Hòn Đỏ có một sắc hồng …nhất là phía Đông cho nên gọi là Hòn Đỏ- theo lời Tùng Phong cho biết. 

 

Một khối đá lớn bằng 8, 9, lần cái tủ sách dáng dấp một bàn tay xòe cong lại vẫy chào từ giả cuộc đời phố thị bên kia eo biển (mà có lần du lịch Khánh Hòa dự định đổ đá lấp eo biển, nối đường qua đảo ). Tùng Phong đưa tôi đi theo lối mòn phía Tây …để đi đến trước hướng chính Nam của đảo Chúng tôi gặp những lùm gai, một ít cây bằng lăng, xoài đặt biệt là cây mai 6 nhánh vươn cao mà theo thầy Chúc Minh thì cây mai này đã ở trên đảo từ khi thầy có mặt và chỉ ra hoa đúng vào ngày rằm tháng tư. Có lẽ đây là giống mai rừng đã một thời phát triển trên hòn Trại Thủy.

Bên cạnh đó một quả đại hồng chung họa tiết nhiều chữ Phạn rất sắc nét, dáng vẻ uy hùng hợp với màu đen của nó .. Trên chuông khắc nhiều bài thi kệ “nguyện tiếng chuông nầy siêu pháp giới “ . Bên cạnh chuông là tượng bồ tát Địa Tạng Vương- trên tay cầm một quả châu tượng trưng tánh “viên giác” của chúng sanh, cõi địa ngục không bao giờ hư hoại, mờ khuất. 

 

Mặt chính Nam – của chùa nhìn về Hòn Yến, Hòn Tre, biển xanh bao la một màu thúy lục yên lặng của buổi chiều tuy rằng có gió biển xào xạc… . Từ trên nền điện các của tượng thánh mẫu bồ tát Quán Thế Âm nhìn ra biển, một bãi đá trãi lài ra giáp với biển : hai bên tả hữu như thế Thanh Long, Bạch Hổ..bên trái thấy Hòn Án, hòn Thư: như một con triện (ấn) và một khối sách- chen vào giữa là một bàn cờ tiên. Sau hòn thư là “hòn chị hòn em “ (em đở chị như Tùng Phong nói). Phía dưới hòn thư ,hòn ấn là những lùm cây, nhãn rừng lá dày kín, có những cây thông còn thấp mới trồng. Có những ghế đá cho du khách, có thể hứng gió mát,,lồng lộng thổi từ biển Đông Nam làm cho du khách không còn chút gì lưu luyến đến cảnh hồng trần bên kia làng xóm. 

 

Trước khi đến điện bồ tát Quán Thế Âm chúng tôi đã đi qua một cảnh đẹp- rất thoáng đảng của trời xanh có cây bồ đề reo vui trong gió – mặt trời tỏa sáng trên mây hồng, ánh nắng không còn làm cho du khách ngột ngạt nhờ những tàn cây lá của cội bồ đề tỏa ra trên pho tượng Thích Ca Thế Tôn – với nụ hàm tiếu rất từ bi như đang thiền định . Lá cây rung nhẹ xào xạc và có tiếng linh khua trong gió từ sau lưng. Thật là một cảnh Phật ở trần thế. Chúng tôi đứng chiêm ngưỡng dung nhan từ bi của Thánh mẫu Quán Thế Âm… tượng chưa có nhành dương chi nhưng tịnh bình và nụ cười cũng đủ uy linh cứu giúp cho bao tâm hồn, vượt biển..kiếm sống trên đại dương muà gió chướng. (Nếu tâm họ an trú vào niềm tin ) .

Thầy Chúc Minh hướng dẫn chúng tôi qua hướng đông của đảo. Một vùng đá phủ đầy sắc nắng của “châu sa”. Màu hồng trải trên toàn cảnh đá…vùng đá rải rộng hơn 500 mét vuông, lài lài kéo ra mặt biển.. thiên nhiên như trải chiếu sân bãi cho du khách ( chúng sanh) về với Phật cảnh đó là pho tượng Dược Sư Phật. Đứng ở ngoài biển ( trên ghe ) nhìn vào bên trái tượng là những pho kinh xếp lớp lớp; Kinh Dược sư cứu bệnh hay có thể là những gói thuốc xếp đứng bên nhau trong nhà thuốc của Dược Thượng Bồ Tát là vị Bồ Tát giải ách giải bệnh cho nhân thế; còn phía hữu của tượng là những khối đá như những thành trì của đế quốc La Mã đã bị hoang phế, nghiêng đổ - chồm ra bờ bể theo thời gian. Tôi mon men theo những khe ngầm hướng từ trung tâm ra bể… lắng nghe những âm thanh ầm ì vang vọng từ dưới đất như có những ống ngầm. Tôi nghĩ có phải là tiếng những bầu nước – dược thủy có khả năng làm vơi đi những tâm thức quá đau khổ vì nhiều mong cầu và ham muốn .

 

Nơi những bàn đá rộng này sáng sớm tinh mơ mà được hít thở dương khí của mặt trời hay linh khí của Dược Sư Phật thì khỏe khoắn biết dường nào.. Tôi ước ao một ngày nào đó ở lại đêm trên đảo để ngắm trăng rằm được ăn những ngọn rau, quả bắp trồng trên đảo hấp thụ linh khí nơi đây hay những đỉa rong biển xào khô như thầy Chúc Minh đã sống cầm thực trong những ngày tháng ăn độn trước 1980 . Chính nhờ cái linh khí của đất trời trên hòn Đỏ này mà sư ông Viên Mãn đã sống dũng mảnh mà gánh nước ,” gánh nắng” của quê hương gieo mầm sống cho đời : ngài hay gánh nước chạy trên đá như những võ sư khí công thời mới khai hoang trên đảo với hai cây rựa đem từ Phú Yên về bằng ghe buồm.  

Chúng tôi đi về phía Bắc nơi đây là nền cũ mà thầy Chúc Minh đã ẩn cư. Một vùng đất nhìn về phía Nha Trang: cảnh đồi La San,Hòn Chồng, đường cái quan một vùng xây dựng nhân tạo nơi xa xa rất thơ mộng. Tôi ước ao nếu nơi đây có một trà thất để hưởng những chung trà ban mai lúc mặt trời mới ló dạng thì chắc chắn sẽ yêu đời, yêu thi ca hơn là mơ tiên cảnh vì cảnh địa đàng đã có. Thầy Chúc Minh nói : Tôi sẽ cho xây một tháp cao (7 tầng) để làm thế trấn sơn sau lưng điện Phật. Tôi rất tâm đắc ý kiến này. Tại đây đã có một cây thùy dương màu rất thẩm xanh toát ra một sức sống kỳ diệu, cái sức sống mà sư ông đã trì chí trì lực để vượt qua những cơn cảm cúm hành hạ - không một viên thuốc sau những ngày gánh nước và “gánh nắng” như nhà văn Tùng Phong nói.



Chiều đã xuống sau khi đã chụp những tấm phim kỷ niệm, màu trời vàng và vừng kim ô rất chu sa, thầy Chúc Minh đưa chúng tôi đi quanh đảo bằng ghe máy. Thầy đứng trước mũi thuyền dáng vẻ cao lớn như thiền sư Pháp Thuận đưa Lý Giác về Tàu, những câu thơ :” Nga nga lưỡng nga nga –lưỡng diện hướng thiên nga..” vang lên trong trí tôi.  

Tôi ngầm cảm ơn sư ông, thầy Chúc Minh đã làm hạnh “trì địa” để cắm mốc đất Phật ở cảnh trần gian này.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXIII. Chùa Thiên Phước*
*Tọa lạc giữa cánh đồng thuộc thôn Phú Nghĩa, xã Ninh Ðông, huyện Ninh Hòa. Chùa cất năm 1847, Tổ khai sơn là ngài Ðạt Chánh hiệu Từ Nghiêm.*



Các ngôi chùa lớn ở Diên Khánh phần nhiều đều do đệ tử của ngài tạo lập, nên chùa Thiên Phước được tôn xưng là Tổ Ðình.  Năm trùng tu: 1942, 1964, 1994. Thầy trù trì: Thích Thiện Duyên
Truyền thừa:  
1. Ðạt Chánh-Từ Nghiêm
2. Ðạt Thiệt
3. Ngộ Ðề
4. Bảo Thành-Tâm Kính: 1950-1951
5. Ngộ Chiếu: 1951-1956
6. Chơn Trừ: Trụ trì từ năm 1956 đến nay.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXIV. Chùa Thiên Lộc*
Chùa Thiên Lộc nằm ở thôn Phú Ân Nam, xã Diên An, huyện Diên Khánh, Khánh Hòa. Đây là một ngôi chùa cổ đẹp, được liệt vào hàng danh thắng, hàng năm có cả chục ngàn khách du lịch tìm tới.

Chùa được xây dựng trên một vị trí khá đẹp, mặt chùa hướng phía Nam, nhìn về dãy núi Chín Khúc (còn gọi là núi Hoàng Ngưu), bên cạnh chùa là dòng sông chỉ có nước vào mùa mưa lũ, nên gọi là sông Cạn. 

Thật khó xác định đúng niên đại xây dựng chùa, nhưng những cổ vật có mặt trong chùa và các Long vị thờ chư Tổ sư tiền bối cho biết, ngôi chùa đã được xây dựng cách nay gần ba thế kỷ. Trong chùa còn lưu giữ một đại hồng chung và một bảo chúng là hai vật rất xưa có từ thời Trịnh Nguyễn phân tranh, còn truyền lại. Trên Đại hồng chung có khắc “Thiên Lộc Thiền Tôn Tự”. Trên bảo chúng có ghi “Đinh Sửu niên, nhị nguyệt, nhị thập nhụt” , như vậy bảo chúng được đúc vào ngày hai mươi tháng hai năm Đinh Sửu, sau Vía Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát một ngày và một cây trính có khắc ngày tháng năm trùng tu chùa: “Tự Đức cửu niên, tuế thứ Bình Thìn, mạnh thu nguyệt, cát nhật, trùng kiến Thiên Lộc Tự”.



Theo Đại việt sử ký toàn thư, kể từ ngày phần đất Khánh Hoà thuộc về Việt Nam năm 1693, cho đến ngày Kinh đô Huế thất thủ, Việt Nam bị thực dân pháp xâm lược 1885, có 4 lần năm Đinh Sửu:

-Đinh Sửu (1697) nằm trong niên hiệu Chính Hoà (1680-1705)

-Đinh Sửu (1757) nằm trong niên hiệu Cảnh Hưng (1740-1786)

-Đinh Sửu (1817) nằm trong niên hiệu Gia Long (1802-1820)

-Đinh Sửu (1877) nằm trong niên hiệu Tự Đức (1847-1883)

Như thế, suy luận bằng phương pháp loại trừ ta có thể bỏ qua năm Đinh Sửu 1887, vì căn cứ trên một cây trính có khắc ngày tháng trùng tu chùa: “Tự Đức cửu niên, tuế thứ Bình Thìn, mạnh thu nguyệt, cát nhật, trùng kiến Thiên Lộc Tự”, tức là trùng tu chùa niên hiệu Tự Đức năm thứ 9 (l856), tháng đầu mùa thu, ngày lành. Tất nhiên chùa phải khai sơn trước thời kỳ ấy.



Cổng Tam quan

Có thể tin chắc là chùa Thiên Lộc đựoc kiến tạo năm Đinh Sửu (1757) thời Cảnh Hưng. Bởi vì dưới thời chúa Nguyễn, người Đàng Trong tuy vẫn dùng danh hiệu nhà Lê, song không chịu ân uy gì của nhà Lê, nên trên văn tự chỉ ghi tuế, nguyệt mà không ghi niên hiệu cũng không hề bị tội vạ gì. Từ khi Gia Long thống nhất lãnh thổ, buộc phải viết niên hiệu trước, rồi mới viêt tuế nguyệt sau, lệnh vua không ai dám trái. Như vậy trên  bảo chúng chỉ ghi tuế nguyệt, chắc chắn không phải từ thời Gia Long về sau mà thời Cảnh Hưng.

Còn về Tổ khai sơn thì có câu chuyện huyền thoại truyền rằng:

Trong thôn có người quả phụ, tục gọi là Bà Sáu, chuyên làm nghề nuôi tằm. Một đêm mùa thu, trời mát, trăng sáng, có bốn người đàn ông lực lưởng vào nhà bà xin tá túc. Nhà không có chiếu dư, cũng không đủ chỗ nằm cho bốn người, khách bèn mượn bốn chiếc nong đem ra ngoài sân nằm. Gà gáy đầu, Bà Sáu thức dậy, ra giếng múc nước rửa. Vừa bước xuống sân, thấy trong mỗi nong có một con rắng lớn nằm khoanh tròn. Bà thất kinh thét lớn, rồi ngã xuống đất bất tỉnh. Khi tỉnh lại, bà thấy bốn người khách ngồi  chung quang giường. Một người nói:

-Bà đừng sợ. Chúng tôi là Long thần ở thuỷ cung. Vâng lệnh Long vương lên núi lấy gỗ. Được bà chiếu cố,  chúng tôi không quên ơn. Đoạn từ giả, lên đường.



Chánh điện Chùa Thiên Lộc

Tháng sau, trời bỗng mưa tầm tả hai ngày đêm, nước sông chảy cuồn cuộn, ngập đến thềm nhà Bà. Đêm đến, chợt bốn người đàn ông tháng trước xuất hiện, bước vào và nói: Chúng tôi chở gỗ về thuỷ phủ, nhân đi ngang ghé thăm, cám ơn bà. Nói rồi từ biệt.

Sáng hôm sau, một bè gỗ nằm ngay ngắn nơi thềm bà Sáu. Bà biết rằng đó là của Long thần tặng mình. Nhân bên cạnh nhà có một Thiền sư che một thảo am tu hành. Bà đem toàn bộ số gỗ này cúng dường cho Thiền sư để dựng chùa. Vì thế chùa có tên là Thiên Lộc (lộc trời ban) và Thiền sư ấy chính là Tổ Khai sơn chùa. Khi bà chết, được xây miếu thờ sau chùa.

Trong khuôn viên chùa còn có Miếu Ông Thạch thờ một tượng đá xanh, điêu khắc phần âm dương nam, nữ (Yoni và Linga), đây là phiến đá cổ đã vài thế kỷ của người Chăm để lại với diện tích khoảng 1m2. Phần Linga nổi hẳn lên trên, phần Yoni khắc chìm xuống dưới rất khéo léo. Phiến đá Ông Thạch được thờ không chỉ như một tín ngưỡng mà còn là một tác phẩm điêu khắc nghệ thuật.

Chùa Thiên Lộc Thiền Tôn nằm sâu trong một vùng đất làng quê,  yên tĩnh và thơ mộng với luỷ tre làng và dòng sông uốn lượn. Trước cửa chùa là một hồ sen hình bán nguyệt, nơi đó tôn trí tượng Phật Bà Quan Thế Âm với gương mặt hiền hoà, bao dung, phóng tầm mắt xa xăm như nguyện cứư khổ, cứu nạn cho mọi người dân ở làng quê  Diên An, an bình, hạnh phúc.

 Trong sân chùa có 12 cây tùng được trồng thẳng tắp, rất hài hoà theo: "Thập nhị nhân duyên". Bước vào chùa ta còn được chiêm ngưởng  Đại Hồng chung đúc vào ngày 29/9/1966 nặng 340 kg, cao 1,6 mét do bổn đạo của chùa đóng góp tạo nên. Đây là chiếc Đại Hồng chung lớn nhất, nhì trong tỉnh Khánh Hoà, với tiếng ngân vang rất xa, khi nghe tiêng chuông chùa lòng người như quên đi nổi nhọc nhằn, phiền muộn của người nông dân một nắng, hai sương.

  Sau chùa Thiên Lộc có một cây bồ đề to lớn, vòng ôm bốn người giang tay không xuể, cao khoảng 60m, tán xoè rộng khoảng 40m che rợp bóng vườn chùa. Đây là cây bồ đề rất đẹp, nổi tiếng, trở thành điểm tham quan cho du khách và là nơi sinh hoạt của những em học trò quanh vùng vào các ngày nghỉ. Theo Hoà Thượng Trú trì Thích Như Pháp thì cây bồ đề được trồng vào năm 1959, nhưng đất tốt, khí hậu lành, tốc độ phát triển của cây giống như một cây bồ đề cổ thụ đã 200 năm tuổi.

 Thiên Lộc Thiền Tôn Tự sau gần ba trăm năm xây dựng, pháp triển và trưởng thành luôn đồng hành cùng người dân địa phương trong mọi thời đại, là điểm văn hoá của xã Diên An, ngôi danh thắng của Diên Khánh, Khánh Hoà. Chùa Thiên Lộc đã ghi dấu ấn của nhiều đời Trú trì, chư vị Tôn đức đã dày công tài bồi xây dựng, gắn bó cùng chùa

----------


## tranghtt

*XXV. Đại học Thái Bình Dương*
*Trường Đại học Thái Bình Dương (tên tiếng Anh: Pacific Ocean University – POU) là một trường đại học tư thục được thành lập theo quyết định số 1929/QĐ-TTg ngày 31/12/2008 của Thủ tướng Chính phủ Nguyễn Tấn Dũng*



Trường Đại học Thái Bình Dương (tên tiếng Anh: Pacific Ocean University – POU) là một trường đại học tư thục được thành lập theo quyết định số 1929/QĐ-TTg ngày 31/12/2008 của Thủ tướng Chính phủ Nguyễn Tấn Dũng. Trụ sở của trường được đặt tại Số 99, đường Nguyễn Xiển, phường Vĩnh Phương, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Trường là một đại học đa ngành, đa lĩnh vực, đào tạo các bậc học từ trung cấp, cao đẳng đến đại học các ngành thuộc khối Kỹ thuật, Công nghệ, Kinh tế, Ngoại ngữ,... Đây còn là trường đại học tư thục đầu tiên của tỉnh Khánh Hòa và khu vực duyên hải Miền Trung.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXVI. Sân bay Cam Ranh* 
*Sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh là sân bay dân sự chính phục vụ cho tỉnh Khánh Hòa và các tỉnh Cực Nam Trung Bộ. Trong hệ thống du lịch quốc tế IATA, sân bay Cam Ranh mang mã số CXR.*



Sân bay Cam Ranh có tọa độ 11°59′53″N, 109°13′10″E, và tọa lạc cách Nha Trang 30km. Đường băng sân bay có chiều dài 3.050m.Sân bay do quân đội Hoa Kỳ xây dựng và được sử dụng là căn cứ Không quân Hoa Kỳ trong thời gian chiến tranh. Năm 1973, sau Hiệp Định Paris, Hoa Kỳ trao căn cứ này lại cho Không lực Việt Nam Cộng hòa.
Sau 1975, sân bay Cam Ranh tiếp tục được sử dụng vào mục đích quân sự cho tới năm 2004. Ngày 19 tháng 5 năm 2004, sân bay Cam Ranh đón chuyến bay dân sự đầu tiên, bay từ Hà Nội thay thế cho sân bay Nha Trang nằm trong nội thị thành phố bị hạn chế về diện tích và vì lý do an toàn.
Năm 2007, sân bay này phục vụ khoảng 500.000 khách, xếp thứ 5 trong các sân bay tại Việt Nam. Từ tháng 6 năm 2008, sân bay có thể phục vụ các chuyến bay ban đêm [1]. Năm 2008, sân bay này đã phục vụ 683.000 lượt khách, vượt Sân bay Phú Bài để thành sân bay lớn thứ 4 Việt Nam tính theo số lượng khách thông qua. Tỷ lệ tăng của số lượt khách thông qua vào năm 2007 là 36,8%, của năm 2008 là 36,3% so với năm trước, là sân bay có tốc độ tăng trưởng lượng hành khách cao nhất tại Việt Nam. Theo dự báo, số lượt khách qua sân bay này sẽ đạt 1,5 triệu vào năm 2010[2]. Cuối năm 2009, nhà ga mới hoàn thành,có thể phục vụ 800 hành khách trong giờ cao điểm.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXVII. Chùa Bửu Long (Diên Khánh)*
*Thôn Lề Thạch, xã Diên Thọ huyện Diên Khánh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. ĐT: 058.378.4061 web: Chùa Bửu Long -- http://www.buulongtu.com*



Ngôi chùa Bửu long, đã sáng lập vào năm 1802 (khoảng thời vua Gia Long) tọa lạc tại làng lể Thạnh xã Diên Thọ Huyện Diên Khánh Tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Ngài trụ trì đầu tiên, viên tịch tại chùa Bửu Long. Hiện nay ngôi bảo tháp của cố Hòa Thượng khai sơn vẫn còn, nhưng lâu quá nên mất tên tuổi của ngài, rồi truyền thừa đời thứ hai đến cố Hòa Thượng .

Tự lâm tế chánh tôn tứ thập nhị thế Húy thượng Ngộ hạ Hiền chi Giác linh, ngài đã trụ trì ngôi chùa Bửu Long, và viên tịch tại đó. Tuyền thừa đời thứ ba, trụ trì cố Hòa Thượng tự lâm tế chánh tôn tứ thập tam thế Húy thượng Từng hạ Trung hiệu Nhơn Thành giác linh. Trải qua ba đời ngôi chùa Bửu long vì chiến trang tàn phá toàn bộ nên không có thầy thừa kế nên dân làng ký bán cho Hòa Thượng trụ trì tổ đình chùa Minh Thiện là ngài Thích Huệ Đăng, để trùng tu lại, nhưng vì chiến tranh nên không thể trùng tu được ngôi chùa Bửu long, đến năm 1990 tôi được Giáo Hội phật Giáo Diên Khánh, bổ nhiệm trù trì, hiệu Thích Chơn Thức hiện nay.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXVIII. Am Chúa*
*Am Chúa là một di tích lịch sử văn hóa lâu đời của xứ Trầm Hương, gắn liền với tục thờ Thánh Mẫu Thiên Y A Na. Cùng với truyền thuyết về Thiên Y Thánh Mẫu, di tích Am Chúa đã thể hiện rõ nét sự giao lưu văn hóa Việt - Chăm.*

 Am Chúa là một di tích lịch sử văn hóa lâu đời của xứ Trầm Hương, gắn liền với tục thờ Thánh Mẫu Thiên Y A Na. Cùng với truyền thuyết về Thiên Y Thánh Mẫu, di tích Am Chúa đã thể hiện rõ nét sự giao lưu văn hóa Việt - Chăm.

Am Chúa nằm trên lưng chừng núi Đại An (còn gọi là núi Dưa) thuộc thôn Đại Điền Trung, xã Diên Điền, huyện Diên Khánh. Am Chúa là nơi thờ Thánh Mẫu Thiên Y A Na - Bà Mẹ xứ sở đã khai sáng và truyền dạy cho dân chúng cách làm ăn, sinh sống. Tín ngưỡng thờ Bà Thiên Y A Na được bắt nguồn từ tục thờ Bà Ponagar của người Chăm. Hay nói đúng hơn, những người Việt đến định cư ở đất này đã Việt hóa tục thờ Bà Mẹ xứ sở của người Chăm bằng truyền thuyết về Bà Thiên Y A Na giáng trần tại núi Đại An và hiển thánh ở Tháp Bà - Nha Trang. Đến nay, ở Khánh Hòa vẫn lưu truyền câu nói: “Am Chúa hiển nhân, Tháp Bà hiển thánh” như một lời khẳng định về sự nối liền giữa di tích Am Chúa với Tháp Bà Ponagar.

Am Chúa được xây dựng năm nào không rõ, nhưng trải qua nhiều lần trùng tu, hiện nay am đã là một nơi thờ phụng trang nghiêm, tôn vinh huyền sử về Thánh Mẫu Thiên Y A Na. Đường lên Am Chúa với hơn 100 bậc tam cấp được lát đá hoa cương. Sau khi qua cổng tam quan, chúng ta sẽ đến Am Chúa. Cấu trúc của Am Chúa có bái đường và chính điện. Trên nóc bái đường và chính điện đều có đắp nổi hình tứ linh “Long, Ly, Quy, Phụng”. Ở gian bái đường còn đắp nổi đôi câu đối bằng chữ Hán ghi lại sự tích Bà Thiên Y A Na. Giữa chính điện là khám thờ Bà Thiên Y A Na, 2 bên thờ tả, hữu ban liệt vị. Tại Am Chúa vẫn còn giữ được nhiều sắc phong của triều đình nhà Nguyễn, trong đó có sắc phong của vua Tự Đức cho phép thờ phụng Bà Thiên Y A Na là “Hồng Nhơn phổ tế linh cảm diệu thông, Mặc tướng trang huy thượng đẳng thần”. Điều đó phần nào cho thấy giá trị văn hóa của Am Chúa đã được khẳng định từ xưa.



Không chỉ là di tích lịch sử văn hóa lâu đời, Am Chúa còn gắn liền với lịch sử đấu tranh cách mạng của quân dân xã Diên Điền nói riêng và huyện Diên Khánh nói chung. Hiện nay, trước sân của am vẫn còn một cây mã tiền cổ thụ có tuổi thọ trên 350 năm. Sau lưng Am Chúa còn lưu lại dấu vết của lô cốt, giao thông hào bằng đá do thực dân Pháp xây dựng trong những năm chiếm đóng tại đây.



Với nhiều giá trị văn hóa và lịch sử cách mạng, năm 1999 Am Chúa đã được xếp hạng di tích lịch sử văn hóa quốc gia. Hiện đang lập dự án trùng tu tôn tạo Am Chúa với nhiều hạng mục: trùng tu am chính, xây dựng hệ thống điện nước, làm đường nhựa lên chân núi Đại An… Hy vọng, từ dự án này, di tích lịch sử văn hóa Am Chúa sẽ phát huy được giá trị văn hóa truyền thống, ngày càng thu hút du khách đến với xứ Trầm Hương.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXIX. Đèo Rù Rì*
*Đèo Rù Rì với cái tên nghe rất ấn tượng, là con đèo cuối cùng của miền Nam để vào trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang.*

Đèo dài 3km nhưng khá nguy hiểm, từ cuối thành phố Nha Trang đi ra Ninh Hòa và là đường 1 chiều. Xung quanh đèo Rù Rì là vô vàn những bãi tha ma, trên đỉnh đèo còn có một tượng Đức mẹ Maria giơ tay ban phước cho vùng đất ngoại thành còn nhiều khó khăn.

Thực ra, cái tên đèo Rù Rì là cái tên nói về một loài chim, ngày xưa sống rất nhiều ở quanh những ngọn đồi và những vườn cây xung quanh khu vực đèo. Khi chiều tối, nó kêu rất "thảm thiết" và sau mỗi tiếng kêu là những tiếng rù dài trong "cổ họng"...



Chiều tà, tắt bóng dương, đi qua con đường mòn ở chân những quả đồi này, cứ thấy rờn rợn. Có người thì lại bảo, ở quanh khu vực đèo Rù Rì có quá nhiều bãi tha ma, nên oan hồn người chết "ám" vào những con chim đó.

----------


## tranghtt

*XXX. Chùa Long Sơn*
*Chùa tọa lạc dưới chân núi Trại Thủy, số 20 đường 23 tháng 10, phường Phương Sơn, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa.*

Toàn cảnh chùa

Toàn cảnh chùa

Chùa Long Sơn

Tên thường gọi: Chùa Long Sơn

Chùa tọa lạc dưới chân núi Trại Thủy, số 20 đường 23 tháng 10, phường Phương Sơn, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. ĐT: 058.822558, 058.816919. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Chùa do Hòa thượng Thích Ngộ Chí dựng trên núi Trại Thủy (xưa còn có tên là núi con Dơi) vào năm 1886, tên là chùa Đăng Long. Hòa thượng tên Nguyễn Tâm Văn Nghi, sinh năm 1856, người làng Vinh Điềm, huyện Vĩnh Xương, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Ngài viên tịch năm 1935.

Năm 1900, sau một trận bão lớn, chùa bị hư hỏng và dời trên núi xuống địa điểm hiện nay.

Năm 1936, chùa được Hội Phật học Khánh Hòa chọn đặt trụ sở Hội Phật học. Năm 1940, chùa được Hội trưởng Tôn Thất Quyền và Cư sĩ Võ Đình Thụy vận động tổ chức trùng tu. Đến năm 1968, chùa lại bị hư hỏng. Từ năm 1971 đến năm 1975, Thượng tọa Thích Thiện Bình đứng ra lo việc trùng tu chùa. Việc trùng tu mới thực hiện được 60% theo bản vẽ của kiến trúc sư Võ Đình Diệp.

Thích Ca Phật đài

Tượng Đức Phật nhập Niết bàn

Điện Phật được bài trí tôn nghiêm. Án chính thờ đức Phật Thích Ca, hai bên có phù điêu Bồ tát Quan Thế Âm và Bồ tát Đại Thế Chí.

Bên hông trái của chùa có đường lên núi Trại Thủy. Nơi đây, có tôn trí pho tượng đức Phật Thích Ca do Thượng tọa Thích Đức Minh, bấy giờ là Hội trưởng Hội Phật học tỉnh Khánh Hòa, và điêu khắc gia Phúc Điền – Bùi Văn Thêm thực hiện vào hai năm 1964 – 1965. Phật đài cao 24m, đường kính đài sen 10m, phần tượng Kim thân Phật tổ cao 14m, tư thế tọa thiền, uy nghi giữa bầu trời. Chung quanh đế Phật đài có hình 7 vị Thánh tử đạo.

Vườn chùa

Trường trung cấp Phật học Khánh Hòa

Người dân Nha Trang có câu:

_Ai về viếng cảnh Khánh Hòa
Long Sơn nên ghé, Tháp Bà đừng quên
Kim thân Phật tổ nhớ lên
Nhìn ông Phật trắng ngồi trên lưng trời._

Chùa đã qua các đời trụ trì như sau: Hòa thượng Thích Ngộ Chí (từ 1886 đến 1935), Thượng tọa Thích Chánh Hóa (từ 1936 đến 1957), Thượng tọa Thích Chí Tín (từ 1957 về sau).

Chùa hiện đặt văn phòng Ban Trị sự Phật giáo tỉnh Khánh Hòa, Trường Trung cấp Phật học tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Hằng ngày, chùa đón tiếp đông đảo Phật tử, du khách trong nưóc, nước ngoài đến sinh hoạt, tham quan, chiêm bái.
Chùa Long Sơn  là một trong những thắng tích bậc nhất ở miền Trung.

----------

